# vertical ice cube tray



## cbayermd (Oct 29, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get replacement vertical ice cube trays for my adler barbour cold machine? love my ice, but the plastic inserts are all broken


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Suggest you call Waeco (parent company) customer care...
(860) 664-4911 Monday – Friday 8:00am to 5:00pm EST.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try www.campingworld.com and check for size.


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

.....Or, you could send me your address and I'll send you a pair.
Howard Keiper
Sea Quest
Berkeley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry, camping world doesn't carry them anymore


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

I've just installed the AB freezer/refrigerator (CU-100 + VD150). So what alternative there is to making ice if the plastic separator damaged beyond usable and replacement is not available.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

trantor12020 said:


> I've just installed the AB freezer/refrigerator (CU-100 + VD150). So what alternative there is to making ice if the plastic separator damaged beyond usable and replacement is not available.


Try FisheriesSupply.com - they have them - Shop by Dept -Galley - Select Refrigeration - and then the Waeco link (left side) Fisheries is a well known supplier here in Seattle and ship anywhere...

Another Resource is here at http://www.thermaldynamicssales.com/adler-barbour-verticle-ice-trays.html


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

cbayermd said:


> does anyone know where i can get replacement vertical ice cube trays for my adler barbour cold machine? love my ice, but the plastic inserts are all broken


http://www.a-nautical.com/cat-kenyon.htm


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

You might try these instead http://www.lifoam.com/cubies.htm .

We use them on Wu-hsin and at home. 24 Watkins boat owners got them at the last raft up and they like them too. They are non toxic and are safe to use in booze!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm.. An ice tray for $35... yup...that's marine pricing.


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps my post wasn't all that clear....I will be glad to send you a pair of original, never used ice trays for your Adler Barbour Refridge...no charge except you pay the shipping.
But keep shopping if you want.
Howard Keiper
Sea quest
Berkeley


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Hmmm.. An ice tray for $35... yup...that's marine pricing.


They must be military grade....


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, both store sells the vertical ice try complete with the aluminium holder (US$35-38 !!) . I thought the plastic cube separator would be the main wearing/damage part. When need arise, may have to fashion a replacement out of thin aluminium strip.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

trantor12020 said:


> Thanks guys, both store sells the vertical ice try complete with the aluminium holder (US$35-38 !!) . I thought the plastic cube separator would be the main wearing/damage part. When need arise, may have to fashion a replacement out of thin aluminium strip.


OH, sorry.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

thekeip said:


> Perhaps my post wasn't all that clear....I will be glad to send you a pair of original, never used ice trays for your Adler Barbour Refridge...no charge except you pay the shipping.
> But keep shopping if you want.
> Howard Keiper
> Sea quest
> Berkeley


Howard, I guess Cbayermd has yet read your offer to help.
Real nice of you.

Cheers.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, very kind of you, thekeip. I have a small "freezer section" in my NovaKool installation that I don't use much (it only holds two bottles of rum!), but were I to want ice cubes, I would defintely go with vertical trays. Actually, it makes sense at home, as well: I put my ice trays in the freezer door and often get spillage if the door is opened before the water has skinned over.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

I ordered three of the " Polygrid for Verticube Z3302 " for Edd Helms Marine (954 522-2520). They were $5.30 each. Shipping was another $14.70.

Bill Murdoch


----------



## chtaylor (Feb 19, 2007)

thekeip said:


> Perhaps my post wasn't all that clear....I will be glad to send you a pair of original, never used ice trays for your Adler Barbour Refridge...no charge except you pay the shipping.
> But keep shopping if you want.
> Howard Keiper
> Sea quest
> Berkeley


Howard,

I know that this post is quite old, but I came across it as I was searching on the topic of ice trays.

Did anyone ever take you up on your generous offer?

Thanks,

Charles Taylor


----------



## asmilingshark (May 9, 2008)

SeaFrost makes a state of the art vertical bins for ice cubes. The containers are designed to expand and wont warp or crack. The cubes are large and last in a drink forever. I have just installed a SeaFrost unit on my boat and it works like a charm. Highly recommend.


----------



## sailrj (Mar 19, 2000)

By any chance do you still have the verticle ice trays??


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Seafrost sells them. Go to seafrost marine refrigeration

Regards,
Brad


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

CosmosMariner said:


> You might try these instead No more messy ice with Cubies Reusable ice cubes
> We use them on Wu-hsin and at home. 24 Watkins boat owners got them at the last raft up and they like them too. They are non toxic and are safe to use in booze!


Now there is a blast from the past! I used to be plant manager for the company that built the machines that make those things. We never built one while I was there, but I did do some repairs on one of them.

Gary H. Lucas


----------

